# Paint Creek Decision



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Since I respect the opinion of those on the forum, I need some input, I will keep this as short as possible...

Currently, I live in Lake Orion, right on Paint Creek. The downside is our street is very busy. Our financial situation is very stable and we recently added our first child to the family. We are debating selling the place because of the busy street (I know the market sucks and we would probably be slightly below breaking even having lived here for 4 years). There are many great points to the area: The creek, walk to downtown, PC Trail, Bald Mountain trails and ponds to fish, etc. We love the area, but worry about the busy street with kids. We know anything can happen anywhere and you could live in the boondocks and get hurt too, we just want to do what's best for our daughter. Maybe the best could be growing up in the country/urban mix that LO is, I just don't know...

I've gone over the good points. Here are the concerns:
Busy Street (I have thought about planting pine trees in front to block the traffic view)
High Village Taxes for Little in Return
Some shady looking teenagers (are these everywhere?)
Close proximity to transient community in apartments nearby (more shady looking characters)

We moved here to be closer to the wife's work, and the stream sold me on the place. I have lots of unfinished business regarding this stream and would like to see the Village of LO step up and take better care of it and see myself as maybe a catalyst for that change at some point in the future. 

Finally, I don't see too many other opportunities to own Creekfront property in our price range in and around the area. I know if we did move it would be local and I would still have the opportunity to fish the creek, but would that really be the same as viewing it while I eat my breakfast? Walking out my backdoor and wetting a fly? Am I flat-out being selfish with those thoughts?? Would moving into a cookie-cutter sub with lots of young families be best for kids?

Any wisdom/experience is welcome, particularly those familiar with the area...I am not looking for decisions, just some thought-provoking advice...

I truly appreciate it and I understand if this thread gets moved, but I thought since it was Paint Creek-related it could stay...

Humbly,
B2S


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

you obviously dont want to leave.just assure your wife that your kid wont be run down,and stay.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

Dont do it...

Your child is too young to run in the street.

The market sucks and you could lose money. 

Your going to miss that little creek and all the bonuses that go along with living downtown.

Wait until the market picks up and reconsider.


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Move to West Mich. :evil:


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Thanks a lot! We are going to take the next week or so to get it prepped and probably list it, but we'll see...


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Alot of barren state land in these areas around these watersheds why not not open them up and make a few more access areas.The only fishing oppurtunity we have for cold water species fishing is the st clair river which heavy equipment must be used.There are also small seasonal oppurtunities to catch the cold water species there as well


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

if your gonna sell it, why not let some of us come out and check the creek out, i was born and raised in Flint only wish i could of had such luck to have a decent creek in my back yard

seriously michigan is gone to crap all together, just put up a fence so the kiddo cant reach the road and maybe plant some shrubs or trees to hide the road, its almost pointless to leave it seems like even the nicer areas of michigan are falling apart

PM me if you wouldnt mind me checkin out the creek in the back, i would love to have somone show me a thing or two to trout fishing as i am new to the sport...


----------

